# Trying to Eat Healthier but Body Rejects it



## lolelicious (Jan 27, 2016)

For a long time I've been trying to get rid of bad eating habits, not just for anxiety but for everything. Drink too much caffeine, not enough fruits and vegetables, don't drink enough water, eat way too much junk. I exercise plenty but it isn't enough to make up for a bad diet.

But every time I try to slowly add in more fruits, veggies, switching out caffeine for something with less caffeine (green tea) and fruit juice, but my body slowly but surely rejects it. When I eat fruits and vegetables, my body feels full instantly like I can't eat any more after a few bites. There are a few exceptions of fruits and vegetables that I like a lot, but eating them alone is not enough to cover the nutrient needs. My biggest issue is quitting caffeine (not completely but greatly reduce it) because even though I gradually cut it out (cold turkey doesn't work) I'll start getting huge cravings on the 3rd or 4th day of reduced caffeine and start binging


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

Instead of trying to do everything all at once, just do things slowly and gradually. For a month, just try have at least one vegetable with your evening meal. Opt for the healthy option when you have two choices to eat, it doesn't have to be kale and spinach and not a single sign of processed/sugar loaded junk food. Even if it just has less sugar or less of the unessecary fats, it's still the healthier choice. 

As for caffeine, you can drink coffee etc but just not excessive amounts. Try cutting back by one cup again, and replace each cup of coffee with a glass of water. So if you have 5 cups of coffee a day, reduce it to 4 with a glass of water instead of the cup of coffee (but you should have more than one glass of water a day anyway). 

And vegetables and fruit do fill you up because they are healthy. Junk food doesn't fill you up because of all the crap that's in it. If you feel full after a small amount of vegetables, maybe try switch to the eating less but often option. Have 4 or 5 smaller meals a day instead of the common 2 or 3. Oh, and don't stress about calories and nutrients. Focus on just cutting back on the junk food for now, when you've got less junk food in your diet, then you can go crazy on making sure you get enough vitamins and carbohydrates and protein etc. For now, literally just focus on eliminating the bad stuff and replacing it with better options - but gradually!


----------



## justdreamin (Jul 25, 2012)

Perhaps you could try a food diary app to track what you're eating, which might help control the binging because it makes it easier for you to hold yourself accountable. Planning out your meals and snacks ahead of time may also help. Setting specific and attainable goals for yourself will also likely be quite beneficial. For example, you could: 

1. Eat 2 servings of vegetables every day 
or 
2. Plan out and eat 1 healthy meal every day
or
3. Replace a junk food snack with a healthy one

Once you are able to consistently meet the goal that you have set for yourself, make it more difficult from there.

Fruits and veggies are very high in fiber compared to processed "junk" foods, which is why they fill you up so quickly. The good news is that you can eat a lot more fruits and veggies by volume that you can junk foods for the same amount of calories. I suggest trying to find a couple fruits and veggies that you really like and incorporating those into your diet. Don't try to make yourself eat kale or sprouts every day if you don't like them. . As you continue to eat healthier, you will likely notice that your tastes will change and you will have fewer cravings for unhealthy foods.

Best of luck


----------



## Banneriron (Feb 2, 2016)

Yo, your body will take a while to adapt to a more fibrous diet. Trying making smoothies, or mashed carrots broccoli etc to make them easier to eat. Make sure to include lots of healthy fats, which are anti inflammatory/energizing and contain vitamins you don't get else where in large amounts. Vit e in olive oil, Vit K in butter.


----------

